# Change of cage and room. How can I make it easy?



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

So I've decided after having a chat with mum that Henry is going to be staying in my room with the budgies.
Don't get me wrong, I still hate the bird, but this way he can have free fly time whereas in the living room the dog prevents it.

The thing is, that every time mum leaves the room, Henry goes crazy and screams for her. This started happening a few years ago after his mate died and he lived with another family for about a month. He will literally squawk as loud as possible for hours if she isn't near him.

So how can I make this transition easy for him? I was thinking that I would move his cage into my room (the new one isn't here yet, and it could be a week or two until it is) tomorrow, since I don't work until Saturday, so he won't be left alone. Should I let him out at all straight away, or should I just leave him be and ignore him until he's comfortable?

I've no idea what I'm doing here


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would leave him and ignore him until hes comfortable. give him some millet though, he might enjoy that. let him get used to the room before the new cage comes 

if he still screams for your mum, well put a photo of her near the cage lol j/k i dont think that would work


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

is there any way you can introduce him to your room before the move this way its not such a strange location, even moving his cage in their for a few hours a day might help or taking him in there in a travel cage and letting him fly around and check out his new digs might help him adjust.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also with the screaming, when he calls for her, ask her to reply back to him. All he's doing is making sure she's ok as he sees her as part of his flock and is worried about her when she's out of his sight.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I could put him in the doorway with the door open for a little while if that would help? 



roxy culver said:


> Also with the screaming, when he calls for her, ask her to reply back to him. All he's doing is making sure she's ok as he sees her as part of his flock and is worried about her when she's out of his sight.


Y'know, I never thought of this before. I've seen my budgies do the same thing; if one is out of the cage and the other isn't, they call to each other a few times. It's rather cute. But it really makes sense that Henry is doing the same thing with mum. Just on a louder, more annoying scale


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi set have you started on the training bonding yet


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey set.

Yes. I would let him get use to the room first before letting him out. They do call out to their "mate". If mom would just answer back it should reassure him that all is good. Hope I'm not repeating what others have said as I don't have much time to post here.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Not yet, no. I have an appointment in about half an hour, and after that I'm going to move him near my door so he can check out the room and chat with the budgies (they talk through the door already, but they've never seen each other).

I told mum that when he yells at her, she should answer him. Will it help if she always says the same thing? I just told her to say 'I'm fine' in response till he stops.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine was shouting at me yesterday before i let them out, i always say can you wait im a bit busy lol but im sure they were telling me to hurry up


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

It doesn't seem like it matters to Woodstock how much I say, it's just that I holler out, "Hey, Bud!" and that seems to satisfy him that I'm okay and am in the house.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As long as he hears her, it'll reassure him she's ok. And being near the budgies will give him someone to talk to and probably make him tons more happy!


----------

